# maggie supercharger question



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

im pretty much leaning on getting a s/c for my 05 gto. would i have to get the dealer to install this or can i get a local shop to install it and would that be better? the car has no more warranty and also would i have to get my car dynoed or can i use that diablosport programmer thing or once installed i dont have to do anything. willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If you are mechanically inclined you can do it yourself with basic tools. As far as the tuning goes, Magnuson will send you a shipping label and box for you to send the ECU back to them. But once you complete the install and get the car going it's best to find a good tuner to dial it in because Magnuson puts a conservative/safe tune in the ECM. I got over 30 more rwhp over the tune from Magnuson when I got it to my tuner.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> If you are mechanically inclined you can do it yourself with basic tools. As far as the tuning goes, Magnuson will send you a shipping label and box for you to send the ECU back to them. But once you complete the install and get the car going it's best to find a good tuner to dial it in because Magnuson puts a conservative/safe tune in the ECM. I got over 30 more rwhp over the tune from Magnuson when I got it to my tuner.


Yep...:agree


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

wait why send to magnuson if im just gonna get a tuner to tune it again isnt that a waste of time?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

thispecialk said:


> wait why send to magnuson if im just gonna get a tuner to tune it again isnt that a waste of time?


No it's not a waste of time. You are not going to be able to drive the car on the stock tune once you install the Maggie. You have three options. 1) Send the ECM to Magnuson, which isn't going to cost you a penny and have them load it with their canned tune, 2) have your car towed to a tuner after you install the Maggie or 3) have a shop install it for you. The problem with having it towed to the tuner is you would not have had the opportunity to start the car to check the install for problems (water leaks, vacuum leaks, wiring problems, etc). If you have someone else install it then you won't have to worry about those problems... hopefully. There is normally a few days turn around when you send in the ECM so by the time you're done installing the Maggie, based on how much time you spend on it, you'll have the ECM back.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You can download the complete installation manual (PDF file) direct from Magnuson’s website. This will give you a good idea of what you're in for if you plan to self install…Best of luck to you…


----------

